# Euro Number Plate?



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening All,

Can anyone tell me if I need to have the new Euro style number plate on my motorbike in Spain or will a GB sticker be enough?

Regards

Dean


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you've already got a GB sticker on the bike then that will suffice.

If you haven't then either a GB euro plate or a GB sticker, you don't need both.

Pete


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

peejay said:


> If you've already got a GB sticker on the bike then that will suffice.
> 
> If you haven't then either a GB euro plate or a GB sticker, you don't need both.
> 
> Pete


Correct Peter, but I found this question interesting as it reminded me of Switzerland, where even if you have Europlates on a vehicle you still need to display the good old GB sticker.

The number of non Swiss vehicle driving through the country without their own countries was unbelieveable. Come to think of it, there were lots Swiss without the CH stickers driving through adjacent countries.

Whilst on the numberplate subject, does anyone know if a GB numberplate will fit into the continental style numberplate holders that are sold in many EU countries. And if they will fit, would they be legal to use in the UK on UK registered vehicle.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Our English plate is in a German plate holder on a 2002 Ducato.

Andy


----------

